# cool spider in PA



## LaRiz (Jun 15, 2011)

Here's a neat-o spider that I captured on a trail where I live in Pennsylvania. This is the 2nd one I found on that trail that week. No doubt, both were out wandering around looking for a female. I've seen very many different species of spider on that trail, but I've never seen anything like this.  He is pretty aggressive, biting the paper towel I'm using as substrate, and will readily rear up and strike. Fangs are impressive for his size.  Can anybody take a whack at what he is?  or what genus he may belong to...Thanks!
john


----------



## Malhavoc's (Jun 15, 2011)

trap door of some sort


----------



## John Apple (Jun 15, 2011)

hmmmm looks to me like a male sphodros niger....I find them a fair bit here in Michigan


----------



## Moltar (Jun 15, 2011)

Wow, what a cool little guy. Lookit dem choppers!


----------



## LaRiz (Jun 15, 2011)

John Apple said:


> hmmmm looks to me like a male sphodros niger....I find them a fair bit here in Michigan


That's the guy...Sphodros niger.  Thanks John!


----------



## John Apple (Jun 15, 2011)

very cool mygals...Niger is one of a small number that make a tube on the ground as adults and your very welcome


----------



## Creeperella (Jun 15, 2011)

I have been looking for a purse-web for two years and haven't found one. Nice find!


----------



## LaRiz (Jun 18, 2011)

Creeperella said:


> I have been looking for a purse-web for two years and haven't found one. Nice find!


I'm gonna search the woods for females where I found the males.  There's a bunch of little streams, rocks, and even a lake further down.  If I find any, I'll post pics.  If I find more than 1, I can send you one if you pay for the ship. 
john


----------



## Chris_Skeleton (Jun 19, 2011)

Creeperella said:


> I have been looking for a purse-web for two years and haven't found one. Nice find!


Yepp... I have S. rufipes here and can't find any at all. But the hunt shall continue


----------



## John Apple (Jun 21, 2011)

think bog and wetland localities [the fringes] for rufipes   hint hint


----------



## Venom (Jun 21, 2011)

LaRiz!!! You're alive!! Great to see ya back on. 

Nice find, btw.


----------



## marclar (Jun 21, 2011)

LaRiz said:


> I'm gonna search the woods for females where I found the males.  There's a bunch of little streams, rocks, and even a lake further down.  If I find any, I'll post pics.  If I find more than 1, I can send you one if you pay for the ship.
> john


Could you ship to Ireland ?


----------



## Creeperella (Jun 22, 2011)

Chris_Skeleton said:


> Yepp... I have S. rufipes here and can't find any at all. But the hunt shall continue


I know what you mean! So frustrating!:wall:


----------



## Comatose (Jun 22, 2011)

It could be this as well: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Antrodiaetidae

I found out a month or so ago that they're as far north as here in MA. A buddy of mine found one in his back yard.


----------



## John Apple (Jun 22, 2011)

Comatose said:


> It could be this as well: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Antrodiaetidae
> 
> I found out a month or so ago that they're as far north as here in MA. A buddy of mine found one in his back yard.


could be but definately not...the males of andros do not have as big chelicerae


----------



## zonbonzovi (Jun 22, 2011)

Such a beautiful creature!  Damned hard to locate.

Hey John...still looking for the elusive male Andros, nothin' yet


----------



## Chris_Skeleton (Jun 23, 2011)

Creeperella said:


> I know what you mean! So frustrating!:wall:


What mygalomorphs have you found?

I've got about four Myrmekiaphila species. They're pretty boring though.


----------



## Kruggar (Jun 23, 2011)

At arachnocon north last summer we had a lecture from an Ontario arachnologist. He had said that there had been 3 reported/confirmed sightings of sphodros niger males in the St. Catharines/Hamilton region. This is the only mygalomorph that can be found in Ontario.  Just an interesting fact I'd thought i'd share because the name really rang a bell. He had some native spider enthusiasts all set to have a field trip to go hunting for em.


----------



## John Apple (Jun 23, 2011)

Good luck on the male andros....I have heard they expire quick...could be bs though....where you find the male niger you will most definately find the females...the girls have the tubes mixed in with all kinds of ground debris....but then do it the easy way and follow a male...might take a minute


----------



## LaRiz (Jun 23, 2011)

Venom said:


> LaRiz!!! You're alive!! Great to see ya back on.
> Nice find, btw.


I am alive! ....lol.  I'll be in and out of the area for now on...what did I miss?


----------



## Lopez (Jun 23, 2011)

Wow, now there's a blast from the past - glad you're still kicking around John.

Great looking spider! We get purse-webs here, Atypus affinis, but I must confess I've never found them in the wild.


----------



## LaRiz (Jun 24, 2011)

Lopez said:


> Wow, now there's a blast from the past - glad you're still kicking around John.


Hi Leon, I guess it has been a while.  I still fart around w/ spiders but not like I used to.  In a couple of weeks I hope to get back to that trail and actually find some female pursewebs.  It is my understanding that females were described in 1980.  Don't know how accurate that is, but could it be that they are that hard to find? 
john


----------

